# Endlos Script



## campari (3. Juni 2006)

Moin, 

wie kann ich das anstellen, dass die Endlosschleife im Hintergrund abläuft, bzw nicht das Konsolenfenster zumüllt? 
Das zweite was natürlich nicht funktioniert ist die Beenden-Abfrage. Wo pack ich die hin?


```
#!/bin/bash
# Endlos im Hintergrund
mkdir $HOME/serv
dirc=$HOME/serv
echo "Temporäres Verzeichnis unter $dirc"
# Endlos-Schleife
while ((1))
do
tut was tolles ins $dirc
done
# Script beenden
echo -e "Fertig? [j]"
read answer
if [ "$answer" = "j" ]
then rm -r $dirc
else echo "Abbruch"
fi
```

Prost
campari


----------



## campari (4. Juni 2006)

Echt so kompliziert eine while-Schleife in den Hintergrund zu setzen und über einen nachfolgenden Befehl zu beenden? Muss doch gehn.

Grüsse


----------



## deepthroat (6. Juni 2006)

Hi.





			
				campari hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Echt so kompliziert eine while-Schleife in den Hintergrund zu setzen und über einen nachfolgenden Befehl zu beenden? Muss doch gehn.


Naja, anscheinend ist es zumindest so kompliziert das du es nicht hinbekommen hast. ;-] 


```
( while :; do  <irgendwas>; done ) >/dev/null &
loop=$!
kill $loop
```

Das mit der Beenden-Abfrage hab ich nicht verstanden. Was meinst du damit?

Gruß


----------

